# The Dogger stroller arrived!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Dogger stroller back in April, and it finally arrived! I used it for the first time this morning, and I LOVE it! :chili:I use a stroller to get the girls to the neighborhood park. Once there, I take them out and they walk the trails with me and play in the fields. It's also helpful to have a stroller for Cisco. Now that he's 15, there have been a few times that he's been too tired to walk home. Once, I didn't have a stroller with me and had to call hubby to come get us. I also have the Pet Gear ATV. Compared to the ATV, the Dogger is a bit smaller, lighter weight, easier to fold up, it's easier to put the screen up, and the Dogger has shock absorbers. Oh and the Dogger has TWO leash tethers. :aktion033:

Here are some pics from this morning:
This is with the screen up.








The cup holder accessory with the flap open and with the flap closed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonderful stroller and such cute pics of the fluffs. I love the green color. And it's not too femine for Cisco. I bet all 3 love their new stroller.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

COOL!!!!! :chili::aktion033: I ordered mine back in April also......*sigh*.....still waiting.....


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it! It looks much more rugged than my Pet Gear Special Edition. 
The weather is so beautiful this weekend, I will surely be talking Giovanni out! :yes: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it,wonder if they have a 5 passenger dogger! Love the cup holder too so it's easy to carry some bottled water for them.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Wow, that is a cool stroller! I see your girls fully tested it already :aktion033:.
I wish I could get one of those, but hubby said no....he thinks it would be too much, lol...
Well, one day I will order it anyways :w00t:.

Thanks for sharing, the pics are great.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that's a nice stroller Deb!!! Great pictures too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice stroller. The fluffs looks so elegant sitting in it. They are soooo pretty.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What great pics!! They look like they love it!:wub: I like this stroller SO much better than mine..now I want one.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks really great, and do your girls :wub: :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, the Dogger is getting some rave reviews. Your babies look great in it! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I love that stroller! The pups look sooo happy in it!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> COOL!!!!! :chili::aktion033: I ordered mine back in April also......*sigh*.....still waiting.....


Pat, try sending an email to the company. That's what I did, and they supposedly bumped my order up. 


aprilb said:


> What great pics!! They look like they love it!:wub: I like this stroller SO much better than mine..now I want one.


Who would have thought that having Malts meant we would have "stroller envy?" :HistericalSmiley:Your three would look great in the Dogger, April!



zooeysmom said:


> Wow, the Dogger is getting some rave reviews. Your babies look great in it! How much does it weigh?


Elisabeth, I'm not sure how much it weighs, and I can't find that info anywhere. I just know it feels lighter than the Pet Gear ATV.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love that stroller, I,ve been looking at it online... Will it hold three fluffs? Their combined weight would be about 22 or 23 pounds.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Deb, It looks a lot like the one I got:HistericalSmiley:

Glad you are happy with and it looks like the girls are too:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just looking at the stroller and the video...i think i may have to get this stroller for the kids...i love the fact that you can adjust the handle and the canopy and also take the canopy completely off...why wasn't this stroller around when i was looking for strollers...the only thing is that i wish it came in another color other than green.I currently have a Pet Gear Special Edition Stroller and while it's nice i don't like the fact that if i have it unzipped the front is soft and collapses...i love the fact that the dogger has the frame in the front also.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice, we have the pet gear but so far haven't used it. We are taking a little trip the end on June, so I think I will throw it in the car just in case.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love that stroller, I,ve been looking at it online... Will it hold three fluffs? Their combined weight would be about 22 or 23 pounds.


It would definitely hold three fluffs. Lynda got this stroller, too, and posted some pictures of all four of her fluffs in it in post #3 and #21 on this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/119359-pet-strollers.html



mysugarbears said:


> I was just looking at the stroller and the video...i think i may have to get this stroller for the kids...i love the fact that you can adjust the handle and the canopy and also take the canopy completely off...why wasn't this stroller around when i was looking for strollers...the only thing is that i wish it came in another color other than green.I currently have a Pet Gear Special Edition Stroller and while it's nice i don't like the fact that if i have it unzipped the front is soft and collapses...i love the fact that the dogger has the frame in the front also.


All the videos are what helped sell me on this stroller too. I am amazed by all the "little" things they thought of when designing this stroller. The adjustable handle is very nice. I played around it with a bit on our first outing trying to find the height that feels most comfortable. The sold frame around the whole basket was another huge selling point for me. I also didn't realize how nice it is to have two leash tethers in it. If you decide to get it, I recommend getting the cup holder accessory AND the foam pad. I got the foam pad and am glad I did. It makes it so comfy that there's no need for me to throw a blanket in there like I used to do with the Pet Gear. 



TLR said:


> Nice, we have the pet gear but so far haven't used it. We are taking a little trip the end on June, so I think I will throw it in the car just in case.


I agree that you should take your stroller. You never know when it will come in handy. :thumbsup:

For those of you who have thought about a good stroller, but can't justify the price, I will tell you that we have very little extra money right now so my decision to get this was well thought out and well researched. I've had my Pet Gear ATV for about 10 years. If I use the Dogger for that long, it's only costing about $28 a year (I added the cup holder accessory and the foam pad), or $2.30 a month, or $0.08 a day! So see, you really can have it for just pennies a day! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks like a cool stroller


----------

